# American Water Spaniel vs. Boykin Spaniel



## muzzynat (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been looking at getting a new dog (my springer I had since 5th grade passed away last year). When I was younger I used to grouse hunt a lot, but grouse numbers got poor and my dad and I dusted off the old duck boat and I got hooked on waterfowl(we hunt Thief lake in MN, so don't worry about the roost, I've only field hunted in ND, and only as the guest of college friends). I always felt guilty leaving my dog behind when we went duck hunting, and I'd like to get a dog that could come with at least when the waters warm (I'd never make a spaniel go out in ice). The two breeds I've found are American Water Spaniels, and Boykin Spaniels. I was wondering if anyone has recommendations or general comments about either breed. I can't really get a feel for which would be better for me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a boykin he is a retrieving fiend and loves the water

Spaniels are great dogs but in my opinion you have to be a very patient gentle trainer that never loses your temper to do well with them. They are sometimes stubborn and soft and for me that a hard combination to train.

They are excellent dogs in both the uplands and waterfowl its my own personal faults that cause problems not the dogs. My wife does great with our boykin.

I only have owned two so take this with a grain of salt. I would look at field bred cockers also, they are fine dogs and capable duck dogs in reasonable weather.


----------

